# Scale 1:20.3



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Silly question. If 1/2" = 1 Ft is 1:24 scale, what is 1:20.3 ??


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Divide 12 (inches) by the scale:

12 divided by 24 = 0.5 inches. Half an inch equals one foot.

12 divided by 20.3 = 0.5911330049. Call it 0.6  
0.6 inches equals a foot.

Standard rulers are divided by 8ths, not 10ths, so you cant find 0.6 neatly on a standard ruler. (Its between 4/8 and 5/8) you can buy rulers divided by tenths of an inch, but you would have to seek one out.

Or, an easier measurent when using a standard ruler: 15mm equals a foot. A centimeter and a half.

Scot


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruler by 10ths commonly available. Same for 12ths.

Search term: "inch = 10ths scale ruler" Internet or Amazon gets you skads of 'em.

Here's an easier method:
https://www.printablerulers.net/preview/Ruler_12-inch_by_10










If you can imagine it it's on the net. Even if you can't imagine it it's on the net.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, using a scale divided in 10ths of an inch still doesn't put you dead on (round off to .06) so unless 
machining parts I don't mess with it. Using 9/16 or 15 mm is plenty close enough for most 1:20.3 building needs and that includes rolling stock, structures, figures, etc.
Rick


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

R.W. Marty said:


> Yea, using a scale divided in 10ths of an inch still doesn't put you dead on (round off to .06)



Yes it does.. a scale divided in 10ths of an inch will give you a mark for exactly 0.6 of an inch.  no rounding needed. (you meant .6, but mistakenly said .06)

Scot


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

rulers-of-the-world.com

Good quality durable scale rulers in just about any scale you can imagine.

Robert


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

If you live where there is a store like Michael's, Hobby Lobby, or other art and office supply stores - you know those multi-sided triangular Architect's scales? Get an Engineer's scale for 5 to 8 dollars, such as https://www.michaels.com/westcott-scholastic-engineers-scale/10102638.html


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just get yourself one of these http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24135


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks to all, purchased a plastic scale from rulers from the world


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The New Hampshire Garden Railway Society website has a scale conversion calculator that converts measurements between all of the popular gauge one/G scales and 1:1 units, in feet/inches and metric.

NHGRS Scale Conversion Calculator


----------

